# Anti fog solutions for glasses???



## papawheelie (Nov 21, 2006)

Does anyone have any good recommendations for anti fog glasses? When it's cold and I'm riding at night, i cannot keep my glasses from fogging and even when I start gaining speed the airflow does nothing. If anyone knows of a good lens or lens treatment please let me know. I had to ride down some burley ST the other night with no glasses and contacts. It was freaking horrible.


----------



## CrashedAgain (Oct 20, 2009)

*Anti Fog*

Thoroughly wash your glasses and apply this: http://www.fogtech.com/ I have tried many products. This one seems to work best for me.


----------



## WeakMite (May 11, 2004)

This is a good one to lookup in a scuba forum... that's what I did a few months ago. A bunch of posters in the forum I found simply used shampoo.

Smear a light coat on, let dry overnight and buff off.

I've been done it this way... it seems to last about 2 weeks (I ride 20-25 hours per week)


----------



## znomit (Dec 27, 2007)

WeakMite said:


> This is a good one to lookup in a scuba forum... that's what I did a few months ago. A bunch of posters in the forum I found simply used shampoo.




Specifically Johnsons baby shampoo. 
I use a dilute solution in a small spray bottle and then rinse off just before I jump in the water :thumbsup:


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

papawheelie said:


> Does anyone have any good recommendations for anti fog glasses? When it's cold and I'm riding at night, *i cannot keep my glasses from fogging and even when I start gaining speed the airflow does nothing. *I.


I wear glasses too but that is the strangest thing I have ever heard of. My glasses fog too when I stop but will generally clear once I start moving. Not a biggie in my book but if fog doesn't clear...Super Bummer. Hope some of this stuff works for you. The spray that _CrashedAgain_ mentioned looks to be linked to Paintball gun accessories. I suppose people who do that sort of thing sometimes wear large visors to protect their face. Next time I go out in the cold/dark I'll try the shampoo tip and see if it makes a difference.


----------



## papawheelie (Nov 21, 2006)

I used to spread real Mayo on my itech hockey mask


----------



## themenz (Mar 27, 2004)

Cat-man-do said:


> The spray that _CrashedAgain_ mentioned looks to be linked to Paintball gun accessories. I suppose people who do that sort of thing sometimes wear large visors to protect their face. Next time I go out in the cold/dark I'll try the shampoo tip and see if it makes a difference.


Full disclosure: I make Fogtech One-Step anti fog and Raincoat Water Repellent Coating for plastics.

Catmando, in reality, Fogtech's primary focus and market is for industrial safety and military applications. The effectiveness, longevity and speed of application are the primary drivers for my success in those markets. Safety glasses and goggles are increasingly adopted in industry to protect eyes and vision. Those are subject to fogging when employees are working hard.

Tactical goggles (eyepro) protect the eyes of the armed forces. When they carry up to 100 pounds in hot weather, fogging is immediate. Also, their eyepro can cost upwards of $200, so something that is gentle, fast and effective is key.

Sports applications such as motorcycling, paintball/airsoft, hockey are about 25% of my business and as such very important as well.

.


----------



## boomn (Jul 6, 2007)

*different kind of solution*



papawheelie said:


> Does anyone have any good recommendations for anti fog glasses? When it's cold and I'm riding at night, i cannot keep my glasses from fogging and even when I start gaining speed the airflow does nothing. If anyone knows of a good lens or lens treatment please let me know. I had to ride down some burley ST the other night with no glasses and contacts. It was freaking horrible.


I haven't tried any nice glasses yet, but between the few cheaper glasses I've tried I have noticed a difference in fogging based on the design. Glasses with a more open bottom and a bit more air flow in that area tended to fog less

Exhaling differently helped sometimes too. If I was having a fog problem, blowing down helped instead of a normal sighing exhale like you do when you're _trying_ to fog a mirror


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

themenz said:


> Full disclosure: I make Fogtech One-Step anti fog and Raincoat Water Repellent Coating for plastics.
> 
> Catmando, in reality, *Fogtech's primary focus and market is for industrial safety and military applications. *The effectiveness, longevity and speed of application are the primary drivers for my success in those markets....


Duly noted. I did a quick comparison test using some common products like shampoo, Dawn dishwashing soap and some spray silicone tire shine. I heated some water in a pot and held it up to the mirror I was testing it on. I was not impressed. Then I tried both of the soaps on my glasses and set them over the pot. Once again I was not impressed.

I just might have to give your product a try although not because I do a lot of biking in the winter but because I have need of fog-free vision when I'm working. Sometimes I have to be outside in the cold for maybe 45min. If it's cold enough my glasses get real cold and when I go inside to a warmer place they immediately fog up and stay fogged up for about ten minutes. I can't say how much of a PITA that is. If I'm lucky I just might get the Human Resources people to pay for it since the company I work for has to conform to OSHA safety standards. If I tell them I can't see because of my glasses getting fogged up they almost HAVE TO do something about it.


----------



## benzology (Oct 31, 2005)

Fogtech works well.

Most of my rides are in tropical rainforest conditions... its hot, humid and you often get caught in heavy downpours which is a nightmare when youre wearing glasses.

I also hate riding without glasses as there are so many nasty plants looking to attach themselves to your face given the opportunity - personally I dont like the thought of getting poked, gouged or scratched in the eye!

Ive been using Fogtech for the past few months and its a good product.


----------



## Catie (Jun 5, 2020)

CrashedAgain said:


> Thoroughly wash your glasses and apply this: https://workhabor.com/best-anti-fog-safety-glasses-for-maximum-visibility/ I have tried many products. This one seems to work best for me.


Sure, giving it a look


----------

